
Worlds: Mutable States as Immutable Objects [pdf] - MaysonL
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/rn2008001_worlds.pdf
======
MaysonL
I'm not sure that my title accurately captures the essence of the paper, but
it sounded like an attention-grabbing first cut.

EDIT: you can try out some of the ideas in the paper (in a JavaScript
implementation) here: <http://jarrett.cs.ucla.edu/ometa-js/#Worlds_Paper>

~~~
andreyf
Should've mentioned Alan Kay in the title ;)

